# .furry gTLD



## Braam (Jan 18, 2010)

Heya,

I recently noticed that ICANN (the guys who govern top-level domains such as .com, .net, .info etc) are planning to sell off custom gTLDs.

So what this means is that furries could have their own top-level domain opening  up a whole heap of addresses like yourname.furry, yourcompany.furry or yourfursona.furry.

The problem with this program is that the costs are quite prohibitive, sitting somewhere in the 5-6 figures, in addition to requiring a wide range of skills and furry time to submit an application for, and operate a gTLD.

It would be great if the fandom could acquire this before a company does for some other purpose.

So what I am looking to do with the help of others is form a not-for-profit organization to apply for and manage the .furry gTLD.

Would love to hear your thoughts - and if you're interested in getting involved even better.

Cheers,
Braam.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 18, 2010)

Why the fuck would we need a .furry domain anyway? Is .net or .com not good enough for you?


----------



## Carenath (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm too much of a geek.. I wouldnt mind having .bsd

It's possible, if you had a good enough idea for a name, that you could make some money off it, since you'd charge people to register domains.. you'd just need to have a couple of DNS servers online to serve the names though.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 18, 2010)

Carenath said:


> I'm too much of a geek.. I wouldnt mind having .bsd
> 
> It's possible, if you had a good enough idea for a name, that you could make some money off it, since you'd charge people to register domains.. you'd just need to have a couple of DNS servers online to serve the names though.



Excellent... I should get hehe.durr


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 18, 2010)

The OpenNIC Project once had a .fur TLD.  I don't know if it's still active or not, but it's not listed anymore.  As I recall, they just couldn't keep a maintainer for it.  :<

http://www.opennicproject.org/

Edit: Copied from http://wiki.opennic.glue/OpenNICNamespaces:

Current Top-Level Domains
Charter |	Contacts |	Web Site |	Description

.fur |	Originally: Dennis Carr |	TBC |	.fur It's purpose in life, quite simply ( but not exclusively ), is to bring a unique identity to Furries, Furry Fandom and other Anthropormorphic interest websites across the internet.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm.. Issue with OpenNIC to my knowledge is the diversion from ICANN..
However.. ICANN is charging $185,000 for the application process.. with I presume, no guarentee that you'll get the money back if the application is rejected. Annual fees to ICANN being around $75,000..

Effectively, this would rule out anyone, but large companies, in the application process.. which could well consist of companies like Verisign.

On second thoughts.. that does make OpenNIC seem all that more inviting.. even though I cannot access that .glue gTLD.. and I would bet the majority of people fall into that position. Ain't big-business a bitch?


----------

